# Eclipse



## javaX (16. Mrz 2007)

hallo

hab zum PHP-programmieren angefangen und hab mir deshalb php eclipse besorgt.
leider bin ich ein totaler php und auch eclipse neuling (hab java nur mit netbeans progt) und hab zur zeit keinen tau.

wie bekommt man php programme zum laufen müssen die auch compiliert werden wie in java?
wie kann ich es mit eclipse testen?

ich hab mal in PHPeclipse das bsp Hallo Welt in PHP umsetzten versucht:


```
<?php
echo ("Hallo Welt");
?>
```

hat jemand ein anfängerskriptum für php welches er mir mailen kann oder weiß wer wo ich eines downloaden könnte?


ps: ich weiß dass ist nicht das richtige forum aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mich trotzdem helfen.

mfg


----------



## The_S (16. Mrz 2007)

äh, du weißt, dass du hier in einem Java-Forum bist und ne PHP Frage im OOP Forum im Bezug auf Eclipse stellst???

Schau hier mal vorbei:

http://forum.developers-guide.net


----------



## javaX (16. Mrz 2007)

habs ja im ps geschrieben dass es das falsche forum ist aber da ich php mit eclipse proggen versuche und eclipse normalerweise tool für java ist hab ich mir gedacht es kennt sich wer damit aus^^

mein problem dass ich genau so viel weiß wie , PHP ist eine Skripsprache, damit ists auch schon aus.
keine ahnung wie ich das ding starten soll. geschweige dann debuggen.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2007)

Eclipse ist kein Java Tool. Es ist in Java geschrieben und bringt in der Default Konfiguration eine Java IDE mit.
Ich würde dir raten dir evtl. mal dieses Plugin anzuschauen, da es ein Eclipse eigenes Projekt ist und aus dem Zend Studio hervorgeht. Ich würde also vermuten das es PHP Eclipse überlegen ist.
http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/index.php


----------

